# Interesting all black kit fro Radio Shack...



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

*Interesting all black kit for Radio Shack...*

With the "28" on the back, not only is it a tribute to 28 million cancer survivors worldwide but also a prediction of Levi's 2011 finish...:thumbsup:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

UCI race commissaires told them to put on their original team jersey or they would not be allowed to take the start of the stage.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Great job! There was a jersey swap to tool the race judges....

The party poopers told them to change back or be thrown out of the race....


And all the RS boys stop at the side of the road and strip...and repin their numbers, and their radios....ruddy brilliant.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Marc said:


> Great job! There was a jersey swap to tool the race judges....
> 
> The party poopers told them to change back or be thrown out of the race....


Used to be just a fine. First time I heard of a team getting that threat was when quick step asked to wear throwback at last years Paris-roubaix. 

Actually, first time I heard an entire team would be dqed for a kit was unibet, but those were their normal kits. Btw, I would love to have their riddler kit from that year.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Not Impressed.*

Sorry, but that was nothing but a pathetic publicity stunt, and a big waste of time. :nonod:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

*Aggre to disagree*



piano said:


> Sorry, but that was nothing but a pathetic publicity stunt, and a big waste of time. :nonod:


I thought it was teh laffer...especially the draconian reaction of the race judges.


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lance's final act of trying to turn the race into his personal stage is foiled. Love it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

as the commentators on FR2 said, it would have been simply a matter of requesting the authorization in advance, the cancer cause would easily justify that.

But they wanted to fool the authorities, they came to sign on the red jerseys and then at the last minute changed to the unauthorized black ones. The authorities are simply applying the reglement.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

neilg1 said:


> Lance's final act of trying to turn the race into his personal stage is foiled. Love it.


It wasn't as foiled as you think.


Odds are even the non-cycling news outlets will be reporting the RS jersey stunt...and odds are that will be one of the more memorable aspects of this stage.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Marc said:


> Iand odds are that will be one of the more memorable aspects of their tour appearance


fixed it for you.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

It may have been a mid race thought to pay a tribute to cancer survivors.... However, any press these days, good or bad, seems to garner more than enough attention. 

Its a great cause, a great message, and an even better stunt.. Why would anyone be upset about this? Pathetic? No... As a viewer, what time did it waste for you? Please,,, with the exception of the final KM,,today is nothing more than a publicity stunt...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The judges had a right to tell RS to comply with the standards. This is a bike race after all, not a G8 summit protest rally. Yes, cancer awareness is a worthy cause, but where does it end? Will Footon-Servetto be allowed don a special jersey to raise awareness of toenail fungus?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> This is a bike race after all


Coulda fooled me today. Tell me, how does drinking champagne on the road fit in to the "it is a race after all" ideology?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Marc said:


> Coulda fooled me today. Tell me, how does drinking champagne on the road fit in to the "it is a race after all" ideology?


There's no champagne drinking on the Champs-Élysées, just because there's shennanigans going on before that doesn't mean it isn't a race.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Marc said:


> Coulda fooled me today. Tell me, how does drinking champagne on the road fit in to the "it is a race after all" ideology?


Drinking champagne at the last stage of the Tour = Drinking a glass milk at the end of the Indy 500

When the riders hit the Champs-Elysees, then "the race" begins.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

penn_rider said:


> It may have been a mid race thought to pay a tribute to cancer survivors.... However, any press these days, good or bad, seems to garner more than enough attention.
> 
> Its a great cause, a great message, and an even better stunt.. Why would anyone be upset about this? Pathetic? No... As a viewer, what time did it waste for you? Please,,, with the exception of the final KM,,today is nothing more than a publicity stunt...


Ditto. As one who has lost family members to and has friends battling cancer it's always good to see things like that happen. More power to LA and team RS.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Retro Grouch said:


> The judges had a right to tell RS to comply with the standards. This is a bike race after all, not a G8 summit protest rally. Yes, cancer awareness is a worthy cause, but where does it end? Will Footon-Servetto be allowed don a special jersey to raise awareness of toenail fungus?


 I think there may be a special exception for Footon. Anything but what they are currently wearing!


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Retro Grouch said:


> Drinking champagne at the last stage of the Tour = Drinking a glass milk at the end of the Indy 500
> 
> When the riders hit the Champs-Elysees, then "the race" begins.


Remind me of when the last time a driver at the Indy 500 drank milk during the first two thirds of the race as a celebration of his win.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> Drinking champagne at the last stage of the Tour = Drinking a glass milk at the end of the Indy 500
> 
> When the riders hit the Champs-Elysees, then "the race" begins.


Exactly. And they didn't change jerseys on the Champs-Elysees either so, by that logic, it's not a problem. They didn't do it during "the race". And if it was just a publicity stunt, it was a successful one... because even the people who didn't like it are talking about it.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok,,, so it was not a last minute decision.. Wish they had gone through the proper channels.

This was clearly not a Lance stunt.. More a group effort than anything.. Wonder if Alfonse forgot to submit the paperwork?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

penn_rider said:


> Ok,,, so it was not a last minute decision.. Wish they had gone through the proper channels.
> 
> This was clearly not a Lance stunt.. More a group effort than anything.. Wonder if Alfonse forgot to submit the paperwork?


they were busy elsewhere.....




sure they "forgot"


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Forgiveness (or time to change Jersey's) is easier to get than permission...

They knew their chances of getting permission, even for a good cause, was pretty low.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Forgiveness (or time to change Jersey's) is easier to get than permission...


There's an honorable slogan to live by.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

weltyed said:


> Used to be just a fine...


Yeah, I don't remember Cippo ever being told he couldn't race- it was always a "tsk, tsk, Mario- you'll have to give us a bit of money..."

Retarded.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Retro Grouch said:


> Drinking champagne at the last stage of the Tour = Drinking a glass milk at the end of the Indy 500
> 
> When the riders hit the Champs-Elysees, then "the race" begins.


Actually once they hit they C-E its ONLY a race for the sprinters. 

Otherwise contenders would attack. I say SCREW tradition if its under 1 min between 1st and 2nd place. Its utter CRAP they won't challenge each other.

Some say that would make the C-E part dangerous. Ok, so if its a close race and other 1 min, then have a check point right before the Champs to determine the Winner of their TDF at that point, then let the sprinters have their glory then.

Schleck is down 39 sec due to a mechanical. Well that chain drop lost him 39 sec exactly!!

So say they were tied today. What do they do? Not race the Champs-Elysess? :idea:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> It wasn't as foiled as you think.
> 
> 
> Odds are even the non-cycling news outlets will be reporting the RS jersey stunt...and odds are that will be one of the more memorable aspects of this stage.


Exactly. The collision with the race referees and the change of the jerseys/numbers makes for even more publicity. If they had a choice to ride in new jersey with permission of UCI and to start in publicity jersey, get involved in "controversy"/scandal with UCI and change the jerseys back, the second option gets a lot more play on TV. Brilliant. It's not the first time they are doing it - Discovery did this too with new uniforms.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

since when have LA and JB ever followed the rules.....


----------



## kggb (Jul 2, 2005)

Just wait until Radioshack are on the podium for winning as best team,
they will be in the black jerseys again .:thumbsup:


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

kggb said:


> Just wait until Radioshack are on the podium for winning as best team,
> they will be in the black jerseys again .:thumbsup:


so the whole reason to win the team competition was for the picture for the sponsor, according to the wise men and women at RBR. And then they show up in rogue jerseys? :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

penn_rider said:


> Wonder if Alfonse forgot to submit the paperwork?


*THAT* was funny!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

den bakker said:


> so the whole reason to win the team competition was for the picture for the sponsor, according to the wise men and women at RBR. And then they show up in rogue jerseys? :thumbsup:


Nobody ever buys anything from RadioShack anyway.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Marc said:


> Nobody ever buys anything from RadioShack anyway.


I would be afraid it works as bad as the legs on their riders.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

den bakker said:


> I would be afraid it works as bad as the legs on their riders.


Nah the gadget works fine...if they actually have it to sell, and if the salesmen even know they have it...Used to be a GREAT gadget store--now they are little more than another poorly run "Me Too!" computer/cellphone store. I don't know where the hell they even found the money to sponsor a UCI team.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> Nah the gadget works fine...if they actually have it to sell, and if the salesmen even know they have it...Used to be a GREAT gadget store--now they are little more than another poorly run "Me Too!" computer/cellphone store. I don't know where the hell they even found the money to sponsor a UCI team.


http://www.theonion.com/articles/even-ceo-cant-figure-out-how-radioshack-still-in-b,2190/


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having one of those black jerseys. I want the Chris Horner one. That guy was a hero this year.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Battery of the Month Club*



Marc said:


> Nobody ever buys anything from RadioShack anyway.


The only reason that I used to go to the Shack was for the free battery of the month. Do they still offer that?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> The judges had a right to tell RS to comply with the standards. This is a bike race after all, not a G8 summit protest rally. Yes, cancer awareness is a worthy cause, but where does it end? Will Footon-Servetto be allowed don a special jersey to raise awareness of toenail fungus?


Awesome! There could be a guy dressed in a Digger the Dermatophyte suit running along side the riders!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

burgrat said:


> Awesome! There could be a guy dressed in a Digger the Dermatophyte suit running along side the riders!


I thought that was already their kit


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

When I saw the commotion on TV I was just waiting for the forum headlines: Why does the UCI love cancer?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Much ado about nothing.

Unless an unwritten rule is being broken here, why should Lance and Team Radio Shanty have to get permission for anything...c'mon, don't they know Lance and RS rule the mobile universe? Have some respect, ya tightlipped frogs!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

For those who like pictures


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

UCI has some stupid rules IMO. 

That being said, this seems like a non-issue. 

Black jersey looks good.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Race til the end ............ or don't call it a *stage* of the *race.* 

Love the black jersey........... and there's always room for a good cause.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

How many of these get sold in the next 6 mos w/ a portion going to LiveStrong? Couldn't ask for a better product launch- regardless of perspective I admire the marketing genius of this-


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

You know that kit is really a lot nicer than the RS one. Just saying


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

@stiles804: Lance Armstrong still feels like he needs to be bigger than the Tour. Awesome.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

den bakker said:


> I would be afraid it works as bad as the legs on their riders.


Yes, and who could you beat out to get a spot on such a weak legged team?


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Mr. Scary said:


> ...but also a prediction of Levi's 2011 finish...:thumbsup:


 nice one.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

awesome jerseys why don't more teams include riders names on them and national flags like the RS jersey and the Sky ones?

johan and the boys did this on purpose and it worked brilliantly.

edit: so where do I get one? I'll take a Popo or Horner jersey!

and what was with vockler taking off his national champ jersey...didn't hear anything about that.

Chad


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

RRRoubaix said:


> Yeah, I don't remember Cippo ever being told he couldn't race- it was always a "tsk, tsk, Mario- you'll have to give us a bit of money..."
> 
> Retarded.


Yeah they actually allowed Cipo to start in these get-ups: the skinless man and the Phil Spector look


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

piano said:


> Sorry, but that was nothing but a pathetic publicity stunt, and a big waste of time. :nonod:





neilg1 said:


> Lance's final act of trying to turn the race into his personal stage is foiled. Love it.


Ahhh, fine quotes from you two. However, when you have dear loved ones that are taken from you at far too young an age, you may actually look at the bigger picture and see the unrelenting determination that Livestrong and Lance have for fighting this wicked disease.

Or, you could just think about yourselves and your own egos and let this trouble you into posting on a forum about how this is a personal publicity stunt! P A T H E T I C!!


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

den bakker said:


> I would be afraid it works as bad as the legs on their riders.


Yeah those guys suck.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> Yeah, I don't remember Cippo ever being told he couldn't race- it was always a "tsk, tsk, Mario- you'll have to give us a bit of money..."
> 
> Retarded.


This!


----------



## GT554 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sooo, when & where will I be able to purchase this jersey?:thumbsup:


----------



## acapulcogold (Jul 15, 2010)

For the people who asked, it looks like they will be available in August:

http://shop.teamradioshack.com/


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Uh-Oh!*



coldplay said:


> Ahhh, fine quotes from you two. However, when you have dear loved ones that are taken from you at far too young an age, you may actually look at the bigger picture and see the unrelenting determination that Livestrong and Lance have for fighting this wicked disease.
> 
> Or, you could just think about yourselves and your own egos and let this trouble you into posting on a forum about how this is a personal publicity stunt! P A T H E T I C!!



Uh,oh! I guess what this really means is that I love cancer!  

For the record, I loved the black jerseys w/ the number 28 on the back. It's too bad that they couldn't finish the race wearing them. Also, I make a respectable donation annually to cancer research, and I helplessly watched as my beautiful father died a horribly slow and painful death due to cancer when he was way too young. Don't get me wrong.

What I had found pathetic was the WAY in which this 'publicity stunt' was carried out.
It began as a good idea, turned out to be a pathetic display of ego and unprofessionalism. 

And please, don't get me started on what Bruneel had to say about the commisaires afterwards :nono:


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

The should have cleared it with the UCI and race organization beforehand. It's entirely possible that they would have been given the ok. It's a shame a worthwhile message is presented as such a cheap publicity stunt. Very unprofessional, and it showed a dramatic lack of respect for the race, the UCI, or the other teams/riders.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

acapulcogold said:


> For the people who asked, it looks like they will be available in August:
> 
> http://shop.teamradioshack.com/



Cool I not a Lance or a Shack fan. But I do like the jersey. I might get one.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

JoelS said:


> The should have cleared it with the UCI and race organization beforehand. It's entirely possible that they would have been given the ok. It's a shame a worthwhile message is presented as such a cheap publicity stunt. Very unprofessional, and it showed a dramatic lack of respect for the race, the UCI, or the other teams/riders.


or they did it without asking...because look how much more publicity they got it was extremely smart on their part...

Chad


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

piano said:


> Uh,oh! I guess what this really means is that I love cancer!
> 
> For the record, I loved the black jerseys w/ the number 28 on the back. It's too bad that they couldn't finish the race wearing them. Also, I make a respectable donation annually to cancer research, and I helplessly watched as my beautiful father died a horribly slow and painful death due to cancer when he was way too young. Don't get me wrong.
> 
> ...


So we each have very similar experiences being affected by this disease... your father, my mother. 
However, I'm still dismayed by your focus on "how" it was done as opposed to going with the fact that it brings major publicity to a fight that we both believe in. 
Half-full/half-empty...


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

coldplay said:


> Ahhh, fine quotes from you two. However, when you have dear loved ones that are taken from you at far too young an age, you may actually look at the bigger picture and see the unrelenting determination that Livestrong and Lance have for fighting this wicked disease.
> 
> Or, you could just think about yourselves and your own egos and let this trouble you into posting on a forum about how this is a personal publicity stunt! P A T H E T I C!!


I started acknowledging this post, but wanted to retract my reply. Can't figure out how to delete this though, and it won't let me enter a blank reply.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting:

Not good to break the "unwritten rules"

Good to defy the Organization the writes the rules

...I guess it depends on who you are.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Nimitz said:


> or they did it without asking...because look how much more publicity they got it was extremely smart on their part...
> 
> Chad


I Disagree. Their statement would have been much better and more honest had they gotten permission up front. Their putting those jerseys back on for the awards ceremony showed an absolute disrespect for the race, the riders, and the fans. The publicity they are getting is so negative as to counteract any good they had hoped to accomplish.

I'm not arguing that the cause isn't good. Their approach in this case has been atrocious.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

JoelS said:


> I Disagree. Their statement would have been much better and more honest had they gotten permission up front. Their putting those jerseys back on for the awards ceremony showed an absolute disrespect for the race, the riders, and the fans. The publicity they are getting is so negative as to counteract any good they had hoped to accomplish.
> 
> I'm not arguing that the cause isn't good. Their approach in this case has been atrocious.


any publicity is good publicity.

if they asked no one would be talking about it...guaranteed.

Chad


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the whole jersey stunt by Radio Shack cheapens and trivializes what should be a serious issue. I mean does anyone else find the parading of righteousness before us all a bit revolting? As if they're the only ones really concerned about cancer. And how are all of us supposed to know they care about cancer? Well, they flipped the script and wore a flipping 28 on their new black jersey for a flipping bike race.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Not good to break the "unwritten rules"
> 
> ...


LOL...exactly. 

Riders cant attack the MJ, must follow this or that rule of ettiquette, but also can show up on race day in whatever kit they want?

Yeah, THAT makes sense.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

AdamM said:


> I mean does anyone else find the parading of righteousness before us all a bit revolting?


To answer your question: "no".

I'm buying the 28 jersey as soon as its available. 

It's all good.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Nimitz said:


> any publicity is good publicity.
> 
> if they asked no one would be talking about it...guaranteed.
> 
> Chad


As I said, I disagree. The fact that people are talking about the incident doesn't do anything to help their fight against cancer. What we're discussing is their behavior.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

AdamM said:


> I mean does anyone else find the parading of righteousness before us all a bit revolting?


Yes. But then again I'm a cynical cancer-lover.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

This just got started on the wrong footing, and it could've have been handled better . To me, it looked like another 'chaingate' incident, this time the drive chain came off a campaign on what would have been a 'dignified' public awareness display for cancer patients..the image of the RS riders fumbling to dress back to their official jerseys was like riders trying to pop their dropped chains back on to their bikes. LA, after going through 8 tours, shoud've known better than inflaming the ire of the UCI. Well you'll say, that's Armstrong for you, but sometimes he has to know when to throttle back on that hard-headedness, and learn to listen to some authority, which he later had to capitulate to, anyway. I would also wear the '28' jersey if someone gave me one (size medium, since I've also been touched with this disease when my dad suffered through it, and later passed on.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

JoelS said:


> As I said, I disagree. The fact that people are talking about the incident doesn't do anything to help their fight against cancer. What we're discussing is their behavior.


^^^^^^ This


----------

